# /var/spool/mail/ Verzeichnis leer



## mkoeni1 (5. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

mein /var/spool/mail/ Verzeichnis ist leer. D.h. es ist kein User enthalten. Ich benutzte Ubuntu 7.10. Wohin werden meine Mails geleitet?
Jetzt meine Frage: In welchem Script steht die E-Mail Adresse des lokalen Benutzers?

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Matze


----------

